# Starting over/ Tank wipeout.



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I tried to introduce Wild Altums to my tank & had massive deaths. They must of been carrying a disease because they all died and my one healthy altum is on deaths row. The only fish left are 2 Plecos & 1 Bottom Feeder. Before I add new fish, how would you suggest cleaning the tank to ride any possible disease. I was going to do a very thorough gravel vacuum & clean all the filters while adding new media. I am running allot of bio media so this should keep my Biological system in check. Then I was going to do a 50% water change 2-3 times over the next week while keeping the tank at 86 deg. Would this eliminate all disease & how long would you weight before adding new fish.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW anyone?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

Srry about that i read it and didnt reply

I would think that it would go away but i would use aquarium salt to make sure


----------



## little dutch (Sep 22, 2009)

I would also pull what you have left out for observation and let the tank run for a month with no fish in an attempt to give whatever is in there a chance to die off.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I figured so. Just wanted second opinions. I was going to let it run for 2 weeks after i do a good cleaning, However i new deep down 3-4 weeks would be best. 


Thanks.


----------

